# structural engineering advice



## ah82 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am looking to go back to school for engineering. I don't know which field to go into, but I think structural sounds most like what I would enjoy. I want to be involved in building of buildings, bridges, etc. If possible I would like to work in the field once in a while as opposed to behind a desk all year round. I was recently accepted in to a local university's engineering program, however they do not offer anything called "structural" engineering. They offer a civil, mechanical, etc. I have looked around a bit and don't see any true structural engineering program anywhere near me. Is it standard to go into civil, and then take some kind of structural grad courses? Thanks for any/all advice.


----------



## ah82 (Aug 1, 2011)

ah82 said:


> I am looking to go back to school for engineering. I don't know which field to go into, but I think structural sounds most like what I would enjoy. I want to be involved in building of buildings, bridges, etc. If possible I would like to work in the field once in a while as opposed to behind a desk all year round. I was recently accepted in to a local university's engineering program, however they do not offer anything called "structural" engineering. They offer a civil, mechanical, etc. I have looked around a bit and don't see any true structural engineering program anywhere near me. Is it standard to go into civil, and then take some kind of structural grad courses? Thanks for any/all advice.


wrong forum...sorry. advice still welcome


----------



## flemingpollard (Aug 2, 2011)

Structural engineering service is important for every type of building construction. Structural engineers are experts in building structures and know how to keep buildings stable and straight without excessive use of materials.

engineering


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 2, 2011)

I moved the topic.

ah82, if you are looking into structural engineering then you should get into the Civil Engineering program. Structural engineering is just a subset of civil engineering.

Many grad programs break the two apart, but many still don't. I wouldn't worry too much about having an SE program or not.

Be prepared to take several prerequisites when taking those SE couses though!


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree with the above statements. I am not aware of any programs that have "Structural" as a Bachelor's option. In my experience, it is always just "Civil Engineering", maybe with an emphasis in something. For the most part, the general civil undergrad would cover subjects for anyone wanting to do geotech, transp, structural, water, environmental, etc. Your emphasis usually will come in the elective courses. You can take extra structural electives or whichever you are the most interested in, but it will still be a Bachelor's in Civil Engr. The master's level is where you usually focus in on one particular branch of Civil.

Be sure to look for ABET accreditation.

Hope that helps. Good Luck.


----------

